# Ebay Ko4 turbos Good/Bad



## euromon (May 18, 2009)

I'm planning on changing my stock ko3 turbos and replacing them with ko4's.. Ive been looking around for a good deal and the cheapest i have found them for is on eBay.. Every other place i look their at least 2000 just for the turbos.. i was wondering if anyone knows anyone who had used ko4's from eBay or if u have used them yourself.. i also want to know what i need beside the turbos.. i know i am going to need the intake piping and all but do i have to change the inter-coolers, y-pipe,injectors,fuel rail etc..


----------



## ryanjn (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Ebay Ko4 turbos Good/Bad (euromon)*

what are you going to do with your ko3s? are they working?


----------



## euromon (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Ebay Ko4 turbos Good/Bad (ryanjn)*

yea their good.. i just want to do the swap before they go so its less of a headache u know..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Ebay Ko4 turbos Good/Bad (euromon)*

It's possible to find well-made Chinese K04-25&26 turbos, but the risk factor really has to do with the problem of replacement should one fail. Pulling the motor is obviously not going to be fun. But if you drive the car lightly and might perhaps be selling it in a year or so, the aftermarket parts route might be a worthwhile choice.


----------



## Gizzy (Jan 22, 2006)

I would do them. There are people now trying to weed out the good and bad companies out there. Dont get me wrong there is a gamble but not EVERYTHING is junk. Litterally 98% of the people who say its garbage have never even had personal experience with the stuff. Its all hear say that they know a cousins, sisters, mother-in-law who had them and they blew up. My good friend has a ebay t-70 on his supra for over a year constantly going to the track beating the bag out of it and its still folding up fine. There is a s4 around my area running china k04's for a while and its still going strong. You need to change the wastegates though. People have used their k03 wastegates and everything worked out fine. On the other hand another very good friend of mine is running a ebay t3/t4 on his a4 for only about 3k miles and its starting to make some noise and smoke a little. He actually contacted one of the companies in china and through email translating (thanks babelfish) he can actualy get k04's for $600 a set, yes $600 lol. I have to agree with slappy its the install I would be worried about if you do your own work then no problem but if you have to pay to do it then maybe you should just stay safe and get BW's.


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Ebay Ko4 turbos Good/Bad (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_It's possible to find well-made Chinese K04-25&26 turbos, but the risk factor really has to do with the problem of replacement should one fail. Pulling the motor is obviously not going to be fun. But if you drive the car lightly and might perhaps be selling it in a year or so, the aftermarket parts route might be a worthwhile choice.

I'd check these out http://www.audizine.com/forum/...30828
If it weren't such a pain in the ASS to change the turbos on 2.7't, I'd say go try the ebay turbos, but do you really want risk 20hrs labor to save a few hundred bucks on some turbos?


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Ebay Ko4 turbos Good/Bad (Jurjen)*

Does anyone know how to identify PRC Chinese made turbos? I worked in China awhile ago and most auto parts were substantial then but the PRC auto supply base has improved significantly.


----------

